# Argument thread



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to have some creative debating on things. For instance, I'd like to start off the thread by proposing that oranges are better than bananas. My reasoning is that they are less dehydrating and contain more vitamin C.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

For people with DR/DP... Bananas are far better because they have around 0.367 mgs of vitamin B6 (28%) where as Orange only have 0.051 mgs of vitamin B6 (4%). Moral of the story is: "Blance" 5_a_day.com. :wink:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> For people with DR/DP... Bananas are far better because they have around 0.367 mgs of vitamin B6 (28%) where as Orange only have 0.051 mgs of vitamin B6 (4%). Moral of the story is: "Blance" 5_a_day.com. :wink:


Agreed, plus, bananas taste better.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

orange juice > bananna juice

plus oranges have more uses in cooking.
plus there is a wider range of colors of orange. 
plus ... Blood oranges!! :twisted:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I like both equally.

I'm no good at this.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

suz said:


> I like both equally.
> 
> I'm no good at this.


LOL :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:evil:

You are all so very, very, very wrong. How can so many people be sooooooooo goddam stupid. :roll:

Oranges indeed. Bananannanans indeed. PASSION fruit is the way to go. Delicious and good for you. Except, of course, once opened they look like a testicle chopped in half, and the seeds have the texture of...well....so I'm told.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Banana and Peanut Butter Sandwiches.

Thread. Over.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Banana crumble. Thread over with.

I use mixed spice and honey, and oats in the flour.

What can you do with an orange apart from make a smoothie?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Uruurgh! Lovely Cecil. I'd rather eat my own puke. Or your puke (minus the Peanut Butter sarnies) come to that!

Steamed Corn. Thread over.

Defy me and feel my wrath!!!!!!!


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

steamed corn??? not CORN ON THE COB??? why??? how could you say such a thing!?! 

oranges are sooo much more versitile in cooking than banana. you can use them in drinks, desserts, pastas, meats, even pilaf for goodness sakes! 
gosh folks. Oranges win hands down. :roll:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*drools*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I USED to like passion fruit 

Damm you martin :evil:

BB


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Oranges taste better end of discussion.

But grapefruit beats them all anyway. Grapefruit juice is ever so useful as well.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Grape fruit is bitter. Besides every med I have ever taken says
on the data sheet "DONT EAT GRAPE FRUIT" there!

so now that martin has ruined my love of passion fruit, THANKS AGAIN!
I will have to go with the humble Orange

BB


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Black Box said:


> Grape fruit is bitter. Besides every med I have ever taken says
> on the data sheet "DONT EAT GRAPE FRUIT" there!
> 
> so now that martin has ruined my love of passion fruit, THANKS AGAIN!
> ...


 Grapefruit especially white grapefruit juice makes benzos like clonazepam and alot of opiates work better. Therefore grapefruit rules. It also tastes really good and has alot of vitamin C.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> Grapefruit especially white grapefruit juice makes benzos like clonazepam and alot of opiates work better. Therefore grapefruit rules. It also tastes really good and has alot of vitamin C.


My god, you are the man when it comes to medication statistics.
May I ask you comfortably numb, are you a, or studying to be a pharmacist? You seem to have an inexhaustible amount of knowledge on the subject, very impressive I must say :wink:

3098


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Grapefruit is lovely. 
I have one right here now in fact. mmmmm
I do love grapefruit better than orange. 
My favorite flavor of candy is grapefruit too.
yup


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> My god, you are the man when it comes to medication statistics.
> May I ask you comfortably numb, are you a, or studying to be a pharmacist? You seem to have an inexhaustible amount of knowledge on the subject, very impressive I must say :wink:
> 
> 3098


 Why thank you  . Im planning on studying to be a pharmacist sometime in the near future but it wont be for a few years. All the stuff i know ive learned on my own.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

why DO all meds say not to eat grapefruit while youre on them?? ive always wondered that... what the hell do they have against grapefruit???


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

rainboteers said:


> why DOES all meds say not to eat grapefruit while youre on them?? ive always wondered that... what the hell do they have against grapefruit???


PMSL :lol:

Thanks rainboteers.

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My apologies Black Box. Close your eyes next time you're eating one. Er, on second thoughts....

Grapefruit! GRAPEFRUIT! Are you all trying to kill me? You aren't allowed to eat grapefruit while on Carbamazepine. (No idea why!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

smoothies tend to always taste better.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Am I the only person here who doesn't like grapefruit?!

It makes my eyes go squiffy.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

No you are not on your own suz, Black Box doesn't like it and neither do I.
I hate it, the only way I can eat it is with about half a pound of sugar on it, and even then it just looks like this when I have finished.








The only thing grapefruit is good for is this.










3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my God! I used to have that cat as my profile picture somewhere or another.

Where did you find that?!?!?!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Really :shock: I just googled grape fruit images, page 5

3098 x


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloody Nora, syncronicity, whoever would have thought that the grapefruit could bring us together? I am surprised how many people here like them.

I respect grapefruits but I don't really like them. Like stubborn people who bite. They have character but only in small doses...plenty of sugar needed and just the right shape of tea-spoon, and patience I nearly forgot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Tends to be that the best things for you are they ones which taste "wrong"... that's why grapefruit is "real" good for you.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Can't stand Grapefruit either.

I had a horrible experience with it once: I was in Japan and I was thirsty. So I went to a vending machine and read the can - "Gu-ra-pu".

"Awesome! Grape flavoured soft drink - I'll try it!"

*SLURP*

The most bitter thing I'd tasted to that date (Since outdone by Cactus I must add). I looked at the backside on the can and realised it said "Gu-ra-pu-fru-tu".

Yuck :evil:


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

i still want to know why you cant eat them on while you are taking medications? someone please tell me.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Something in them interacts with an ingredient in certain medications. I think it's normally BP meds but can be some others too. It can knock the blood pressure down pretty low.

I'm not sure about other meds though.


----------

